# Poll: Favorite shirt for rhinestone decoration



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm taking a poll of the experts! My focus will be spirit wear for dance teams, school sports and groups, etc. What is your very favorite t-shirt to use for hotfix rhinestone decoration? Brand, weight, style, cotton or blend, percentage of blend, style number if known, etc. Please be specific as to why. Also interested to know what the biggest factor is for you as to your opinion. So many choices out there! I need to narrow it down. Thanks much!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

For cheer and dance, I like to use the Bella 6005 v neck and the 8701 which has 98 cotton/2 spandex. They're great quality and the girls love them.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just saw that you'll also be doing schools, etc. I love Next Level's CVC tee, style # 6210 and 6610 which are the men's and ladies' same cut shirt with a cotton/poly blend. The black stays black and doesn't fade and it holds its shape really well and washes really well. Most of the shirts on my Facebook page are with the 6210.
If you prefer a 100% cotton shirt, I like the Next Level 3900 Boyfriend Tee because it's a really nice weight and it holds its shape, too. However, I have a lot of customers who really like Next Level's 3300L Perfect Tee because it's a little thinner. It's more difficult to work with than the 3900 as far as getting it to lay straight for heat pressing though so I try not to use it unless someone asks for it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You can get everything I mentioned in both posts from Bodek And Rhodes


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not a fan of the Bella tees as I think they torque too much when washed. 

I mainly use the Next Level 3300L. I too like the 6610 but find the most of my customers don't like the heathered look of these shirts. But I think they wash GREAT. I tried the Boyfriend tee but I didn't like how it washed...maybe I need to try it again. 

For a women's tee I REALLY like the Kavio 0345.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

idelements said:


> I am not a fan of the Bella tees as I think they torque too much when washed.


I agree with you on a lot of their stuff, but the 8701 never torques at all. That's my favorite for myself and I have at least 20 of them in my closet. None of them have ever lost their shape in the wash. Plus they're super easy to lay flat. They're pricier than most other shirts, but I love how easy they are to work with.

I haven't had any trouble with the 6005 either. I don't like the Next Level v necks because they're way too thin. I use LAT a lot, but not for cheer or dance or anything. 

It's so hit or miss with any brand. There are some that work great and some that are no good to work with.

I haven't tried the Kavio so I may have to check that one out.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

idelements said:


> I too like the 6610 but find the most of my customers don't like the heathered look of these shirts. But I think they wash GREAT.


Most of my customers don't like the heathered ones either, but I use this shirt for most of my black tee shirts because it's not heathered. I'd say 80-90% of the shirts I make are black.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

For ladies, cheer, dance and fanwear, I use the Anvil 1441 (baby doll) round neck shirts. They fit well, hold their colors AND I can get 2xl and 3xl sizes.

For my "regular" t-shirts I use the Jerzees 29M. My sports guys prefer the "looser" cut and they do wash and wear well.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess I missed seeing the 6610 available in solid black. I'll have to check that out.

And I do agree on the 8701. It does hold it's shape better than most other bellas. It just runs REALLY small.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a great post. We are just planning to start the tshirts line and don't know which type to pick up. I will keep attention on this post!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

My new favorite now for a tank is definitely the Bella 8780. It's 98% cotton 2% spandex. I hardly ever do a shirt in black (I think it's because it's so hot here in Texas). I do lots of stuff for different baseball leagues around town and they all want either their team color or their league color. I always try to get them to go "black" because I have a ton of it stocked. Never works...


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

For tanks we love the Brightline Fitted Tank GTT1. They are a silky interlock cotton and come in the larger sizes also. Because of the interlock they claim you can't see through the white like the other lighter weight brands. Not many colors available but the black is nice and dark and the white is perfect for those bridal designs. Quality is awesome and we always get requests for some of the larger sizes which Bella does not offer in their tanks. We order from Imprints Wholesale. $150 order gets you free shipping...ours arrives in one day from Denver. These tanks are a nice weight, especially if you have a large heavy design. More expensive than Bella but if you ever use Swarovski for your design, these are a better quality shirt and well worth it.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Susan, I had a customer interested in this shirt, and I was wondering about the sizing, as they looked like they sized small..are they true to size, or do they run small?


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

BHD, I'll send u a PM with their size chart. Hope that helps some.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

allhamps said:


> For ladies, cheer, dance and fanwear, I use the Anvil 1441 (baby doll) round neck shirts. They fit well, hold their colors AND I can get 2xl and 3xl sizes.
> 
> Have you had complaints of the 1441 running too short in the length? I've been using the LA T Sportsware 3580 which I really like, but I do get bad feeback about the lenght being too short. So I looked up the specs on the Anvil 1441 and the lengths are the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Is there a perfect tee out there????? lol


 
No! This is one of the hardest parts of my job. 

"The Bellas are too short," "the Bellas are too tight," "the Bellas aren't fitted enough," "the Bellas are perfect."

"The Hanes Silver fit perfectly," "the Hanes are too short," "the Hanes are too loose." 

It makes me crazy.

I'm going to try some of the ones listed above. I mostly use the Bella 6000 (a little wider and longer than the 1001) and the Hanes Silver. 

Thanks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

leapoffaith said:


> "The Bellas are too short," "the Bellas are too tight," "the Bellas aren't fitted enough," "the Bellas are perfect."
> 
> "The Hanes Silver fit perfectly," "the Hanes are too short," "the Hanes are too loose."
> 
> It makes me crazy.


Sing it, Sister! 
Story of my life!! That's why I don't have shirts listed on my website. I don't have the time to put 50 kajillion different shirts on there so everyone will be happy. I just take orders via email or phone so that everyone gets what they want.

Everyone's body style is SO different! I love the Bella 8701 but not everyone likes that. Or they REALLY want it but even the XXL is too tight on them. What do you tell them in that case? 

That's the sucky part about this job. It's almost easier when I just make transfers and let another shop try to figure how what style shirts to put my designs on!
I think it takes more time trying to figure out what style and size and color of shirt to put on people than it is to actually design the bling and make the transfer!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

leapoffaith said:


> "The Bellas are too short," "the Bellas are too tight," "the Bellas aren't fitted enough," "the Bellas are perfect."
> 
> "The Hanes Silver fit perfectly," "the Hanes are too short," "the Hanes are too loose."
> 
> It makes me crazy.


  I think we can all relate to this!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I think it takes more time trying to figure out what style and size and color of shirt to put on people than it is to actually design the bling and make the transfer!


Amen to that.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I think I have purchased a sample of every t-shirt from the Bodek and Rhodes catelog within the last month. All of the descriptions and pictures look like it's exactly what you are looking for until you receive the shirt and either it's too short, too tight or too stiff feeling. And then you find the perfect one but after you wash it it shrinks and you are back to square one.

I have narrowed it down to 3 shirts that I like:

Next Level 3900 Lady's Boyfriend Tee
Next Level 6610 Blended Crew
880 Anvil Ladies Fashion Tee

V-Neck - Have not found a style I like yet. 
Has anyone found a nice v-neck that they use?

Long sleeved - Have not found a style I like...does anyone even request long sleeves or do they go right to the Hoodie or Zip Up Sweatshirt?


All of the above tees are short sleeved and are soft and not too thin. I found with some of the other softer thin styles I tried the black was okay but the white tee was almost see threw. The above styles the white is the right thickness.

Both Next Level styles are a Ladies fitted style and the Anvil is a ladies classic fit. Not as bulky as a unisex style. 

My 15 year old daughter prefers the Boyfriend tee over the Blended Crew but I'm thinking the blended crew may hold it's color better than the 100% cotton. I am in the process of washing both styles to see if there is a difference in how the black holds up.

My next decision is what colors to stock. I work from home and I think my husband would kill me if I turned the whole basment into totes full of t-shirts so I really don't want to do that. I'm thinking of keeping black and white and ordering other colors as I get requests.

Also which is more popular the crew cut tee or a v-neck?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> V-Neck - Have not found a style I like yet.
> Has anyone found a nice v-neck that they use?


I like the Bella 6005 for the v-neck shirts.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I keep black and white on hand and then just order other colors as I need them...

For a v-neck, I use LAT... they wear and was very nicely.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

What about the other styles in LAT? Do you like them? I've been meaning to setup an account with them.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, I use quite a bit of LAT's shirts.. matter of fact that's what I order for myself


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks! Printing out their tax form now! Do you know if any other companies carry LAT? I've gotten really spoiled to being able to get my shipments next day.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I like LAT and use them quite a bit. I get them at Jiffyshirts.com. They have fast shipping and I've never had any problems dealing with this company.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

CyberSultan said:


> I like LAT and use them quite a bit. I get them at Jiffyshirts.com. They have fast shipping and I've never had any problems dealing with this company.


Thanks Scott!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I get LAT from Bodek and from Broder. I use their 3587 for v necks a lot but they're kind of short. Larger ladies really like it. Great quality fabric though.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great information all .. thanks for sharing. I like the feel of Bella shirts, but they do run small and I let my customers know that. I like the looks of the Enzo EZ077 and need to order a couple samples. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

No, but I actually got some samples from Pima Apparel and I really, really like their 4000. They run small like Bella though.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I tried the 3616 from LAT...I purchased the white and a raspberry. The white was very sheer but fit nice. The raspberry was the same size as the white but was noticeably smaller and they were both a size Medium Junior cut. 

What other style LAT is everyone using?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Krystle1981 said:


> Thanks! Printing out their tax form now! Do you know if any other companies carry LAT? I've gotten really spoiled to being able to get my shipments next day.


S&S carries them.. I get most of my shirts through them, they have a pretty good selection of brands.. I like ordering from one place if I can... their shipping is generally 2 days.. they have good pricing though..

Jiffy Shirts has cheaper shipping, but shirt prices are higher than S&S.. If I need something next day, I will order from Jiffy..otherwise it's S&S...


----------



## Pearls (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for this (I feel like a parakeet). But being so new to the forum that's all I got. I, however, can truly use this information for when I go to get vacation bible school t-shirts next year (might try a rhinestone design for teachers)


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Just thought I'd post a follow-up to this thread. I was so glad to read through it. 

I ordered several of the shirts listed in posts here and have decided that in addition to carrying the Bella and the Hanes Silver, I will also offer the LAT 3580. It is a good shirt that falls in between the two others, imo. It has a soft feel, feminine fit, but not too tight or thin for those who don't want the Bella. I'm going to try it for awhile anyway.  Wish me luck.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

AAACK! Just when I thought I may have figured the t-shirt thing out, my tee that I offered to my older or not-so-thin-anymore customers just got discontinued from the last supplier I could find it at.


It was the Hanes S10C Silver for Her. Anyone familiar with it? It was cut for ladies, but not very fitted at all. PERFECT for some of my customers.


I cannot find a replacement shirt.


If there is anyone who is familiar with this shirt and knows of a decent replacement for it, I started a thread about it in the "Find Wholesale Blank T-shirts......" forum. I just thought maybe some of the rhinestoners would know of something else I could use for these customers. Thanks!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

leapoffaith said:


> AAACK! Just when I thought I may have figured the t-shirt thing out, my tee that I offered to my older or not-so-thin-anymore customers just got discontinued from the last supplier I could find it at.
> 
> 
> It was the Hanes S10C Silver for Her. Anyone familiar with it? It was cut for ladies, but not very fitted at all. PERFECT for some of my customers.
> ...


For my choice for a nice ladies short sleeved classic fit tee is the Anvil 880. It's really soft (100% preshrunk ring-spun cotton). The fit falls right in between the unisex and a more fitted style plus the length is perfect (not too short). I purchase my shirts from Bodek & Rhodes.

I'm still looking for a nice soft long sleeved shirt. Anyone have any reccomendation for long sleeve tees????

I tried Glidan soft style but it's more of a junior cut so the sleeves are a little tight.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

leapoffaith said:


> AAACK! Just when I thought I may have figured the t-shirt thing out, my tee that I offered to my older or not-so-thin-anymore customers just got discontinued from the last supplier I could find it at.
> 
> 
> It was the Hanes S10C Silver for Her. Anyone familiar with it? It was cut for ladies, but not very fitted at all. PERFECT for some of my customers.
> ...


You might try the Gildan Soft Style (I think that is the name) it is close to the Hanes Silver.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have gotten a lot of good information from this thread.

I think for right now I will offer the Bellas, the LAT, and deplete my inventory of the Hanes Silver. Then I'll see if I need a third. I was so happy to discover the LAT and am loving this new style, but two of my popular colors (because of schools nearby) are orange and royal, and the LAT 3580 comes in neither of these colors. AACK.

There is no perfect tee, that's for sure!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

leapoffaith said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have gotten a lot of good information from this thread.
> 
> I think for right now I will offer the Bellas, the LAT, and deplete my inventory of the Hanes Silver. Then I'll see if I need a third. I was so happy to discover the LAT and am loving this new style, but two of my popular colors (because of schools nearby) are orange and royal, and the LAT 3580 comes in neither of these colors. AACK.
> 
> There is no perfect tee, that's for sure!


I have been selling the LAT for a little over a year now and sell to a lot of teachers and schools. I was questioning whether I liked the shirts or not because of the length being a little shorter, but so far all my new school orders are requesting and loving the LAT. I was using the Bella as a fitted choice but I don't like them at all because the color fades fast and they are always sewn crooked. So I've replaced the Bella with Gildan Soft Style. They run about 2 sizes smaller than a regular Ladies tee because they are Junior sizes, but my customers and I have been really happy with them. Then for a lower cost basic tee, I use the Gildan G200L.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't resist one more follow-up to this thread about t-shirts. The t-shirts are a big source of frustration for me. 

I had one of my favorite customers call yesterday and say that they loved the shirts, want a few more, but no more Bellas! They said they've washed them 3 times and the black has faded a huge amount and looks charcoal gray now. They want a shirt that looks exactly like the Bella, but holds its color. Oh, okay, let me get THAT one for you!!!!! AAAAACCKKK!!!!

I guess I should re-look at the Gildan Soft Style. When I ordered a large for a sample about a year ago and pulled it out of the box, I laughed. Large? For a child, maybe! I tried it on and have never felt so fat. lol. It was more tiny that the Bellas. But if it holds its color........


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

leapoffaith said:


> I can't resist one more follow-up to this thread about t-shirts. The t-shirts are a big source of frustration for me.
> 
> I had one of my favorite customers call yesterday and say that they loved the shirts, want a few more, but no more Bellas! They said they've washed them 3 times and the black has faded a huge amount and looks charcoal gray now. They want a shirt that looks exactly like the Bella, but holds its color. Oh, okay, let me get THAT one for you!!!!! AAAAACCKKK!!!!
> 
> I guess I should re-look at the Gildan Soft Style. When I ordered a large for a sample about a year ago and pulled it out of the box, I laughed. Large? For a child, maybe! I tried it on and have never felt so fat. lol. It was more tiny that the Bellas. But if it holds its color........


Have you tried Next Level? The 6610 and 3900 fit like Bella and they hold their color really well!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

leapoffaith said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have gotten a lot of good information from this thread.
> 
> I think for right now I will offer the Bellas, the LAT, and deplete my inventory of the Hanes Silver. Then I'll see if I need a third. I was so happy to discover the LAT and am loving this new style, but two of my popular colors (because of schools nearby) are orange and royal, and the LAT 3580 comes in neither of these colors. AACK.
> 
> There is no perfect tee, that's for sure!


The LAT 3580 does come in Royal, I order it all the time from Broder Bros. There isn't an orange but there is a Cantalope color but it may not be "orange" enough for you.

As I said before, I hate the Bella shirt, so I do use the Gildan Soft Style. They are a Junior fit so ladies usually have to order a size larger than the Bella.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good Black hooded sweat shirt that holds it's color well????


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Does anyone know of a good Black hooded sweat shirt that holds it's color well????


The blends hold their color better than 100% cotton so you might want to check out some cotton/poly blend sweatshirts. I like Champion's S126 and Hanes' P127 and Gildan's 12500 and 18500.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> V-Neck - Have not found a style I like yet.
> Has anyone found a nice v-neck that they use?


I had a v-neck that both I and my client really liked. The Canvas Delancy from Americana Sportswear. HOWEVER...since my last order they have not only changed the country of origin from Mexico to India, but the feel, fit, and durability of the shirt is NOT THE SAME. It was the "perfect" shirt (for us). Now I too am looking again. So be warned, just because you like a specific style, does not mean that style isn't going to change on you.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Cathy91722 said:


> I had a v-neck that both I and my client really liked. The Canvas Delancy from Americana Sportswear. HOWEVER...since my last order they have not only changed the country of origin from Mexico to India, but the feel, fit, and durability of the shirt is NOT THE SAME. It was the "perfect" shirt (for us). Now I too am looking again. So be warned, just because you like a specific style, does not mean that style isn't going to change on you.


Have you tried Bella's new Missy v neck? I think it's the 6405. They fit much better than the rest of Bella's line. I usually wear a medium in Bella but the Missy small is even a little big on me! The quality is REALLY good and the black is BLACK, which is a nice change.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> The blends hold their color better than 100% cotton so you might want to check out some cotton/poly blend sweatshirts. I like Champion's S126 and Hanes' P127 and Gildan's 12500 and 18500.


Thanks...going with a blend does make sense. I'll purchase a few of the brands you mentioned and put them through the wash test.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have been using next level 3300 for crew, I do get a lot of people requesting v-necks. I do sell a lot of the cvc deep v neck 3540 however they are VERY thin. I personally would not wear them, I do have returning customers requesting the v neck even after they have seen the crew. I was at a tournament and I had both styles out and all the younger girls and even the moms requested v-necks, I did tell the moms that they are low cut and would be perfect for layering as they are thin. It is also quite hot here so perhaps that is one of the reasons they like this shirt, again it is thin and very low cut; they are a good length. When pressing the v-necks I do have to put a teflon sheet in between to avoid the front and back sticking together and having the glue dots show. I don't have these problem with the crew, the 3900 was too thick for me and since its usually over 100 degrees here I stayed away.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I recently ordered the N6500 (burnout) they run small length is good, I do charge more for them. Medium is the most popular size for me however with this style I cant seem to sell the smalls and medium. I also got some N6535 (tank burnout) these are true to size, the only thing is that these are racerback.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> I have been using next level 3300 for crew, I do get a lot of people requesting v-necks. I do sell a lot of the cvc deep v neck 3540 however they are VERY thin.


The 3540 is not the CVC. It's just called the Ladies' Deep V. It's 3.7oz so it's thinner than the CVC Deep V, which is the 6640, and is 4.3oz just like the 6610 CVC Tee. I use the 6610 all the time and it's not thin at all. I never have to put anything between the shirt and I press at 365* for 35 seconds. The CVC line is 60/40 cotton/poly whereas the 3540 is 100% cotton.

Both are too deep for me to use with rhinestones though, which is why I use the Bella Missy v necks because they're thicker and the v is not so deep.

Also, the 3300 and the 3540 are the same thickness at 3.7oz. I don't like using the 3300 because it's so thin and it torques so much when I'm trying to press it and again in the wash.


----------



## ranchgurl (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank You to all who replied to this post, this has been very helpful in narrowing down the numerous products out there. I am really glad, I bumped into this forum. I am excited!


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> The 3540 is not the CVC. It's just called the Ladies' Deep V. It's 3.7oz so it's thinner than the CVC Deep V, which is the 6640, and is 4.3oz just like the 6610 CVC Tee. I use the 6610 all the time and it's not thin at all. I never have to put anything between the shirt and I press at 365* for 35 seconds. The CVC line is 60/40 cotton/poly whereas the 3540 is 100% cotton.
> 
> Yes you are correct, the 3540 is NOT CVC......typo


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> Yes you are correct, the 3540 is NOT CVC......typo


lol... I've got to defend my precious CVC! 

You're right about the 3540 though. I won't even use NL's Sporty V which isn't as deep because it's too thin.


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Bella either, I don't think the quality of their shirts is very good.

I am, however, a huge fan of Kavio. The fabric has a nice weight and all their shirts take rhinestones well. I have been using their products for years without problems. Well, besides the occasional peanut butter on shirts


----------



## CGoss73685 (Mar 12, 2011)

Seems you all know your shirts  I am hoping that someone can help me. Anyone know of a shirt that is comparable to the LAT 3580. For this particular school I have been using the LAT 3616 and the 3580 but seems everyone is sold out of the 3580 in navy.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

CGoss73685 said:


> Seems you all know your shirts  I am hoping that someone can help me. Anyone know of a shirt that is comparable to the LAT 3580. For this particular school I have been using the LAT 3616 and the 3580 but seems everyone is sold out of the 3580 in navy.


I just checked stock on S & S Activewear's website and they have stock for the navy 3580.


----------



## CGoss73685 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you sooo much! I have been ordering from Bodek & Rhodes and Jiffy if I'm in a pinch and they were both out so I started to panic. I just signed up with S & S...thanks again.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

CGoss73685 said:


> Seems you all know your shirts  I am hoping that someone can help me. Anyone know of a shirt that is comparable to the LAT 3580. For this particular school I have been using the LAT 3616 and the 3580 but seems everyone is sold out of the 3580 in navy.


I just checked stock at Welcome to Broder and they also have them in stock at all of their warehouses in all sizes.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

gabenick2 said:


> I recently ordered the N6500 (burnout) they run small length is good, I do charge more for them. Medium is the most popular size for me however with this style I cant seem to sell the smalls and medium. I also got some N6535 (tank burnout) these are true to size, the only thing is that these are racerback.


When ordering from NL, do you have to order same color, size, style to get qty discount? For example...would style 6540 (2) sm, (2) med, (2) lg, (2) xl in purple, blk, white qualify for broken dozen pricing? I emailed the company but still haven't gotten a response and trying to get my order together but kind of need to know how pricing structure works. Thanks for sizing info!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

analandry said:


> When ordering from NL, do you have to order same color, size, style to get qty discount? For example...would style 6540 (2) sm, (2) med, (2) lg, (2) xl in purple, blk, white qualify for broken dozen pricing? I emailed the company but still haven't gotten a response and trying to get my order together but kind of need to know how pricing structure works. Thanks for sizing info!!


Have you tried ordering through Bodek And Rhodes They're fast and have free shipping on orders over $150. Their west coast DC is here in my town so I can go pick up if I want to, but this last order was just over $160 so I let them ship to me!

Anyway, they have a great selection of NL.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> lol... I've got to defend my precious CVC!
> 
> You're right about the 3540 though. I won't even use NL's Sporty V which isn't as deep because it's too thin.



lol,,,..... I will have to try the CVC now


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> lol,,,..... I will have to try the CVC now


The black is really black, but the colors are all heathered. And they're super soft!


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> The black is really black, but the colors are all heathered. And they're super soft!



Do they fade after several washes? Do you have to place teflon in between the shirt when pressing to avoid the white glue dots? Do they run small or true to size?


Thanks in advance


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> Do they fade after several washes? Do you have to place teflon in between the shirt when pressing to avoid the white glue dots? Do they run small or true to size?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm actually wearing one right now! I'm wearing the burger design I did for Rodney. They stay black because they're 40% polyester so they don't fade at all. I put them in the washer and dryer.

I don't have to put anything between them because they're thick enough that the glue doesn't seep through but thin enough to be super soft.

They run small like Bella, but the really cool thing about these shirts is that the 6610 is for ladies and 6210 is for men and they're the same cut. The neck is slightly tighter on the 6210. The XL 6610 is the same size as the Small 6210. So I offer Small through XXL ladies and Large, XL, and XXL men's. Great for women of all sizes.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone here know of grey shirt that is NOT a heather and fits like the Gildan 2000L regular ladies shirt? I have a group order that I've been putting on hold for the past week and a half because I can't find the right color shirt for them! Everything I've seen is either heather or fitted and they don't want either. Please help!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

LAT Sportswear - Style 3580, Charcoal

Sanmar - LM1002 - Pewter Grey


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> LAT Sportswear - Style 3580, Charcoal
> 
> Sanmar - LM1002 - Pewter Grey


Thank you so much! I always forget about LAT! I should have posted here sooner. I think I have ordered 4 different style shirts in 4 different colors!


----------

